
How To Integrate All Your Google Services From Gmail - thomasoppong
http://boostta.com/2010/02/25/how-to-integrate-all-your-google-services-from-gmail/
======
Sukotto
This plus "Better GMail" from Lifehacker really take things to the next level.
They're a "must have" combo as far as I'm concerned

[edit] <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6076>

